# Reloading 9mm & 40sw



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Does anybody load for these two calibers? I sure don't see much on them. A box of 40's is almost as high as a box of 357's down at the range. They can't be that difficult to load or, are they? You tell me.


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

Baldy said:


> Does anybody load for these two calibers? I sure don't see much on them. A box of 40's is almost as high as a box of 357's down at the range. They can't be that difficult to load or, are they? You tell me.


I load for both, what do you want to know?:smt068


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

*9mm Loading*

How hard is the 9mm & 40sw to load? I mean they are awful small compared to a 45 where you can keep a eye on the power charge. Looks like they would be real easy to bend or colapse. I don't know I am just kind of fishing for some how,do's. I am thinking about loading them and just trying to get some info. Thanks 2400


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

My wife and I've loaded 10's of thousands of 9mm and 40 with no problems at all on a SD just like yours. Just run a couple of cases through and get the dies adjusted and the powder measure set, then start loading. Easy as pie, if you need anything PM or email me and I'll be glad to help you.:mrgreen:


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

*Thanks*

I am just looking into the future a little 2400. I ventured into this reloading deal on my own and no help. I am just trying to avoid making anymore dum mistakes. I'll touch base with you before I make the plunge..Thanks..


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

Baldy said:


> I am just looking into the future a little 2400. I ventured into this reloading deal on my own and no help. I am just trying to avoid making anymore dum mistakes. I'll touch base with you before I make the plunge..Thanks..


Anytime you need something let me know.


----------

